# Georgia and the Southeast



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Is there any interest in getting a bunch of Outbackers together this fall? I was thinking of some of the State Parks here in Georgia such as Black Rock Mountain, Cloudland Canyon, Red Top Mountain, Vogel, Bobby Brown, Hard Labor Creek, or Unicoi.

I would love to get together and swap stories and advice. If we can get some interest, I think we could make it work.

Reverie


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Will be at Vogel State Park from 6 Oct to 11 Oct. A rally at a North Ga park in the fall would take planning about 6 months in advance. Most North Ga parks are booked up months in advance during the fall. Would like to try and get a group togehter. Just me and the wife, we are suffering with empty nest (







).

Randy


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Foo!







Too bad we didn't see this post earlier. Two Outbackers from the south metro Atlanta area went to Cloudland the weekend of 10/15 - 10/16. For reservations, they were full but there appeared to be some openings after we got there (maybe that chilly weather scared them off). But we're game for try for another planned event. How many Georgia / Southeast outbackers are out there?









Carmen


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I was up at Red Top Mountain on Friday and we spotted an Outback checking in. I never did figure out where they were staying.

I have discovered that I cannot take a 28 BHS to my favorite State Park, Black Rock, due to length restrictions. Of course the thought of hauling it up that road into Black Rock was enough to keep you up at night.

I wouldn't mind an informal get together. For me there is no such time of year as "not camping" so I am open to suggestions. My wife says she won't go but I would be willing to pull the beast somewhere fairly close for a weekend

I'm open to constructive suggestions.

Reverie


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Can we come even if we don't have an OB yet? We'll bring doughnuts....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Sure! You don't HAVE to bring doughnuts but if you feel so inclined I'm sure we would eat them. You bring the doughnuts and I'll spring for some coffee.

Are you planning on buying an Outback?

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Sounds like the number of GA / Southeast Outbackers is growing. We REALLY should plan for a little rally. It would be fun. Hubby's looking a fitting in just one more weekend before winter sneaks up on us. We were thinking about Victoria Bryant or ?? heard a lot of good things from others about it.

Any suggestions for maybe something / somewhere next year? We've already started making plans for possible Disney in February (school break); Ft DeSoto, FL in April; Topsail, Destin, FL in June. But, these are our long trips and we're open to weekends any time in between.

Carmen


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

I would be interested in an Outback weekend. We just spent the weekend at stone mountain it was chilly but fun.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

CampingNut18 and my clan spent at weekend in October up at Red Top Mountain. There were three Outbacks camping and one other that I think belongs to an employee of the park.

If you know of some other Outbckers from Georgia please get them to post here. I will try to organize something in the Spring.

I love your Avatar. That is really cool.

Reverie


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

We're in !

GA CAMPER Did you used to have a pop-up and frequent the Pop-up Times board.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi guys, 
we need to start planning a weekend rally.
we live on the south side of atl, but will travel from north to south.
i know of and have meet 3 other outbackers here.
im sure we cam come up with about 5 family that want to camp out.

list some places you guys want to camp at.
and maybe a weekend dates?

we cant do spring break week (have camping plans at the beach)

email me at [email protected] 
thanks


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I liked Red Top but it sometimes gets tough to get reservations. It has a nice, centralized location. I could see Hard Labor Creek SP but I don't know anything about it other than its location. Most of the State Parks in North Georgia have size limitations that would exclue anyone 25' or longer. Maybe Vogle?

Let's see if we can get people talking and I think a concensus will emerge. I'm seriously ready.

I would love to do it in late April. I already have Spring Break blocked out so maybe the last weekend in April (Friday April 29th through Sunday May 1st) would work for me.

Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

Great idea,

We usually camp at Bald Ridge on Lake Lanier over Labor Day weekend. We would love to participate in a little GA Outbank Rally. I was at Hard Labor with the Boy Scouts last month, (COLD) in the primitive area, but the RV area looked good. It is east on I20 exit 105.

Dave
aka OutbackGeorgia


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

great,

so lets get some ideas out to pick from
add to this if you want and in a few weeks we'll vote

1. red top sp
2.stone mnt park

the last weekend of april would be great for us.
lets say april 29-30,05 or other dates if we need to.
let's see where it goes from that.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I like the GApower parks on lake oconee. Parks ferry just off I-20 1hr outside 285 east of Atlanta. Shady and flat form bikes. Nice beach on lake. $14 night water 20/30/50amp power. Tile showers. Fishing.

http://www.southerncompany.com/gapower/lak...=sub&mnuItem=lr


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How many spots are there and can we reserve them as a group?

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

that place sounds great kjdj.

as reverie said, see if we can reserve as a group.
let us know , maybe we can send one person the money and they can make reservations all at once.
i have camped at georgia power lakes before and they were very easy to work with on the site i wanted.
i think when you reserve you call the campground and talk with the host.
action

email me anytime [email protected]


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

End of April? Can I come and play?

Not Yet (37 and a butt days)

Jared


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Certainly. The more the merrier. The question is going to be if we can get enough slots. I don't suppose they have to actually be together but that would be nice. Is anyone interested in stepping forward and putting this together? I'm not volunteering but....

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!!

let's say april 30-may1, 2005.
lake oconee at parks ferry/ga power campground.

each family make reservations.
then we will post what site each have.
the park wont open until april 1,2005.
i will check and see if we can reserve sites now.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,
Sounds great! Count us in!
Are dogs allowed?

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

I noticed three capm sites. Any preference rom someone who ha camped there previously?

"three 85-acre parks on its 19,050-acre Lake Oconee. Lawrence Shoals, Old Salem and Park's Ferry all have full-service campgrounds as well as day-use areas"

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi outbackgeorgia,
i talked to a ga power guy this weekend at the rv show.
he told me he liked parks ferry better than the others.

you may want to talk to kjdj he's the one who told us about this park.

and yes pets are welcome to ga power campgrounds.
we took our dog last year when we went.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Dogs allowed 6'leash.

They have a huge "play" field where we shoot model rockets.
The reservations are made by calling the park hosts directly.
The hosts are mostly retired GA power employees.
They will take the reservations and put us together no problem.
The campground area is not so large that we can be alittle scattered.
There are a few "seasonal" folks but they have to move to new sites every 2 weeks.
Our Boy Scout Troop 535 built a nature trail thats cool.

Site 36 is great site for large group fires or gathering. So someone needs to get that one.

Site 1,2 are great because you can watch small kids at the playground while sitting at the site.

Caution site 2 power is 75' away by site 3. but the water is 5'away.









I'll add more details later.

Kevin


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

here is the link to ga power lakes.
the site have campground maps of each.

lamar

http://www.southerncompany.com/gapower/lak...=sub&mnuItem=oc


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Great,

Thanks for the replies, our Dobies have been with us all over the US. One encounter with a skunk in Texas, but that is another story.

Looking forward to the end of April! Ready to go now, just needs to warm up a little.

Outbackgeorgia
action


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Count us in too. Moccasin Creek state park on Lake Burton is a small but great location. We'll pencil in late April for now.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Is there any interest in getting a bunch of Outbackers together this fall? I was thinking of some of the State Parks here in Georgia such as Black Rock Mountain, Cloudland Canyon, Red Top Mountain, Vogel, Bobby Brown, Hard Labor Creek, or Unicoi.
> 
> I would love to get together and swap stories and advice. If we can get some interest, I think we could make it work.
> 
> ...


We would love to get together if we get the time. We live in Gulf Breeze Florida


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It looks like we have settled on a get-together over the weekend of April 29th - May 1st at the Georgia Power campgound on Lake Oconee.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi everyone, i called the park.
we cant make reservations until march 29, 2005.
the park wont open until that date.
i think we need to pick an area and everyone see if we can get close to each other.
im open to any of the sites.

talk soon, thanks.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

After reading everyone's posts I think we should go with Parks Ferry on Lake Oconee. Parks Ferry Campground on Lake Oconee. If anyone has a boat and wants to bring it I believe it can be tied up at their dock. Previous comments are complimentary. Comments???

Reverie


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

They frown on folks doing that because the dock is maybe 30' long.
But the shore is soft no rocks so beaching a boat is the way to go.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello fellow Outbackers! We just purchased a 21ft RS and love it! We'd like to join you at the Southeast rally - we live in Central Florida and would make the journey up there. Are we correct in the date(s) of April 29 - May 1st? We'd have to book as far ahead as possible due to the distance from here to Atlanta area (7-8 hrs w/camper). we'll watch your posts for future updates and look forward to meeting everyone. The Webb Family


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi 76 cougar, your very welcome.
looks like we may have about 7 outbackers making the trip.
we cant make resrvations until march 29. 
this park is only open from march 29 until late september.
keep an eye out here we will let you know what sites we are reserving.

thanks, campingnut18


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

It's beginning to dry out here in Atlanta sunny , we did go to Vogel State Park last week. Not crowded!








I will drive out to Parks Ferry at Oconee and take some pics of the sites if I can get in.
I will post so we can attempt to camp together.
Planning on bringing a friend with a 25FB also.

Ready for the end of April!

Outbackgeorgia







sunny


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi outbackga, yes we cant wait to start camping.
the park wont open until march 29. but you may be able to get in to look around.
i hope so. see what sites look good as close to the water as you can get.
looks like about 5-6 familys plan on going.
i will post what site i get on the 29.

thanks, campingnut18...



outbackgeorgia said:


> All,
> 
> It's beginning to dry out here in Atlanta sunny , we did go to Vogel State Park last week. Not crowded!
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I can hardly wait for that weekend. The family and I are headed up to Lake Lanier over Spring Break. I will pull the trailer out of winterization the weekend after Easter. This will be great.

Any activity ideas? CampingNut mentioned some stuff for the kids. I plan on relaxing somewhat but would be interested in some group activities for adults. Anyone play guitar? We could bring a load of firewood and do a marshmellow roast. Any other ideas?

Do I sound really eager?









Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,
Sorry to report I will not be able to check out the Oconee site this weekend.
My Mother passed away Friday am I am in Florida unitl mid-week. We all probably need to make reservations by the 29th.

See y'all end of April.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

OutbackGeorgia
Please accept our condolences on your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Reverie


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Reverie

Sites 1,2,3,4,24,25,26,52,53 maybe? This would be closest to the boat dock and one of the playgrounds.

OR 2,3,5,7,9,11,13 we can lineup and look good. I will prob. get site 2 since the power is 60' away and I have enough #10 cord to reach the power hookup. Plus it's next to the playground. My kids 9,7,5,3 yrs.

Can't wait! We've been to Vogle and Charlie Elliot already this season.

Activities: Launch model rockets little ones can be bought at craft shops 2 for $5, Shore fishing contest adult and kid, Sandcastle building, Sat night pot luck dinner, Site decorating, Theme?

Kevin (KJDJ)


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

OutbackGA, we also extend our sympathies to you and your family. May God comfort you as only He can.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.

We are looking forward to the trip and are sorry we were not able to stop by the site for photos.
We are still in Florida and will return tomorrow (Wed).
Hope we can get sites together, near warter for us!
Brian is 12 and swims, boats and fishes. We will bring a 9' inflatable Boston Whaler, some rockets also.

Outbackgeorgia
Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, everybody! We are the "Outback 21rs" family in Florida that would like to meet all of you at the Parks Ferry rally at end of April. Has anyone actually booked their sites yet? I know today was the beginning date for the park to reserve spaces - we just need a "heads up" on getting this organized as we seem to have the longest travel time (from orlando). Keep us posted if you are really, really, really going to have this rally - appreciate any input and belayed Happy Easter to all. Regrets to the family that lost their mother recently - a camping trip would be probably do your family good. thanks to all


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi everyone,

reverie and i made reservations yesterday.
they are holding about 5 sites for us together. 
its not on the water, they said that there sites are not right on the water any way.
if you look at the site map they told me sites 10,31,33 and so on.

WHEN YOU CALL TO MAKE RESERVATIONS: tell them its for the outback group.
the # is 1-706-453-4308
park address is
1491 parks mill rd.
greensboro, ga 30642

they will book you with us.

keep and eye on the georgia rally post reverie statred.
post a message that you made reservations so we can see how many will join us.

p.s. let us know how many kids and age if you can.

hope to see you at the end of april..

campingnut18


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Everyone;

Just reserved our site, and we're looking forward to meeting everyone there. Thanks for the great job on setting up the rally. The reservation was over almost before it started. I just gave her my name, address and said we were with the outback group and she said its all taken care of.

We have two big folks and a 5yr old girl who loves to play.

Hope to bring a co-worker of DW with an Outback, but they haven't confirmed yet, so...

See all of you there

Dave


----------

